# New Pen With Old Esterbrook Section



## apple320 (Dec 4, 2009)

Here is a pen that I am making out of an old Ebterbrook section I had.

Still have to do the ends and install a clip and then it is all done.

Chris


----------



## cnirenberg (Dec 4, 2009)

Chris,
I like the color combonation of black on gold or is it gold on black? Either way it is sure to be a winner.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 4, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## apple320 (Dec 4, 2009)

*All finished*


----------

